# Europicolla fault finding



## Ferritic (Nov 28, 2017)

Where to start please?

The Europicolla worked ok one day, then trips MCB circuit breaker for mains sockets the next.

Happy to strip down and rebuild but would appreciate some advice on likely cause.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

Usually this is the heating element now allowing electricity to get to ground which is telling your circuit breaker to trip . Water has gotten in and is conducting to the base plate.

The other two common problems are resetable temperature fuse has tripped underneath or broken pstat. But usually these would end up it just not turning on.

To test without tools to see if the element is the cause. Wire the heating element (assuming you have the newer boiler with only one element) straight to mains, doesn't matter which way as its AC. Turn on briefly and see if it trips and/or makes a boiling noise/smell. Do not let this heat up for long, as it has no pstat/temp failsafe.

If it trips that is your cause.

you can also test with a high voltage tester or very good multimeter.

here is a guide to repair:

http://www.orphanespresso.com/Olympia-and-La-Pavoni-Shorted-Heating-Element-Repair_ep_620-1.html

But the part isn't overly expensive for what it is:

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Element-1000w-230v---331335/m-m-2195.aspx


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

And be careful with mains voltage. Don't go poking around underneath with it plugged in. It hurts!


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

prankard said:


> But the part isn't overly expensive for what it is:
> 
> https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Element-1000w-230v---331335/m-m-2195.aspx


Having a look at this now, this is probably the wrong part. As it's the 120v variant used for America.

The 240v version is more expensive:

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Element-1000w-120v---331334/m-m-2194.aspx


----------



## Ferritic (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey Prankard, thanks for the advice. I have the heating element stripped out and will test this before ordering a replacement.

Any idea what resistance values I should see across the element? The link you sent only shows values for the Cremina element.


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

No worries, I was only checking continuity between the element terminals and it's base plate. There should be no continuity. But it can't be tested with cheap multimeters (not on mine anyway).

The test should also be on that guide.


----------



## Ferritic (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys. Boiler element swapped out for a new one and now have a working coffee machine again.


----------

